# HCG levels at DPO....handy website!



## Lyns

Just found this website which could give those people who are late for AF and still getting BFN's some pretty useful info, or is even just pretty interesting if you are at the end of 2ww and wondering when to test!

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Interestingly enough, it shows that some woman have been 18DPO before their HCG levels (through a Beta) have been high to register on a 10mui test even, although to be fair most do get higher quicker than that!

Interestingly it also shows it for twin/triplet pregnancies and you can click on the DPO's and get a breakdown of whose tests were at what levels on those days and change the age ranges around to get a direct comparison with your own age!

I'm like a kid with a new toy! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

That's great, i hope HAYS sees this soon. :hugs:


----------



## diva4180

Neat Lynz, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Lyns

DaisyDuke said:


> That's great, i hope HAYS sees this soon. :hugs:

Thats one person I was thinking may find it useful, but thought I'd post it for all! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks, i emailed her it incase she doesnt log on for a bit. XXX


----------



## AnnaHughes

Thanks - thats really interesting! - I guess it gives people some hope for all the :bfn: in the early days!


----------



## onyxangel21

wow this in encouraging .. Im 9dpo and used an ehpt and nothing... I was so close to packing it in for this month. :)


----------



## onyxangel21

Look at that above comment in April haha. And I'm back here to find this interesting website you posted. See it will be useful for me for a VERY long time it seems..... June now :( 
10dpo (-) for me still :coffee:

SSBD !!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Thank you :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Bumping this because it is way cool. ;)


----------



## lynne192

great site thanks.


----------



## Sweedot

Bumping.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

This is great!!! Xxx


----------



## nikkihttc

I love this! I'm 11dpo today and really think this is it but still bfn on tests so this gives me more hope! Though I'm still staying super positive no matter what!


----------



## mammag

LOVE Beta Base :D


----------



## Sweedot

My betas were low, I got a faint bfp at 10 dpo, real squinter though on a Walgreens test, it was too faint by far to call a bfp, especially in a blue dhe. the next day I did an frer and it was bfm, the next day i did an answer and it was a little bit darker, I got my first real positive the day after. Then two days AFTER that, so like 15 dpo I had my betas drawn and they were 27! so depending on the sensitivity of tests it's quite possible to be 14/15/16 dpo before seeing a bfp.


----------



## sausages

Really interesting link, thanks! :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Very useful information!! Thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dtswife

Awesome info! I am 9 or 10 DPO (My Fertility Charts says I am 9 dpo, Fertility Friend says 10. To me, either way looks like it could be right.) and because I have no self control, I have tested 3 times with ICs. Now I think I will do my best to hold off until Sunday so I can be more confident in whatever result I get.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Bump!

Very interesting for all of us POAS addicts!


----------

